# Black Belt 'Chain Reaction' seminar



## Steve (Apr 30, 2012)

Just have to say I had a great weekend.  Went up to Victoria BC for the weekend with my wife and youngest child.  On Saturday, I attended a seminar with three BJJ black belts.  My Coach, James Foster, along with Piet Wilhelm and Forrest "Classy Grappler" Flannery.  Man, it was awesome.  I've been to many seminars with some well known BJJ black belts, but this was a unique experience.  They called it a "chain reaction" seminar because one black belt taught some technique, then the next would build on those techniques, and then the third taught some counters.

Started with my coach teaching some escapes/reversals from bad positions, primarily under side control... how to get back to a knee shield position and then back to guard.  Then Piet Wilhelm taught some chokes from the knee shield that are awesome.  The punch choke is genius.  Finally, Classy taught some leg attacks for when someone attacks you from a knee shield position, including a shin-on-shin attack and a couple of transitions to knee bars.

The format was terrific, because one technique flowed into the others, I am finding that I have retained a lot more of the information than typical... and for over 4 hours of technique, that's saying a lot.

It was also really cool to have three black belts from three different lineages and affilliations getting together to share technique.


----------



## Buka (Apr 30, 2012)

Was that at Ari's dojo?


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes.   I've never met ari before, but the seminar was awesome.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Apr 30, 2012)

He's my friend. Sure wish I could have been there. I'm a day late and a dollar short again. 
Maybe next time. (I hate missing good opportunities.)

Edit - What did you guys work on? Did everyone give their take on the same thing? You get to roll with anyone?


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2012)

Buka said:


> He's my friend. Sure wish I could have been there. I'm a day late and a dollar short again.
> Maybe next time. (I hate missing good opportunities.)
> 
> Edit - What did you guys work on? Did everyone give their take on the same thing? You get to roll with anyone?



Too much to type with my thumbs.  Basically everything stacked...so my coach showed escapes from bad positions, then Piet added some attacks and Forrest/classy grappler added some counter attacks to those attacks.  It was really cool.  

Hopefully below is a picture...  Tapatalk is a little weird sometimes. 



There are a ton of pics on Facebook.  If you're n Facebook, look me up.  I think I'm http://www.facebook.com/stevebjj 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

